

Adobe Systems Incorporated: Eliminate the mandatory subscription model - aledalgrande
https://www.change.org/p/adobe-systems-incorporated-eliminate-the-mandatory-creative-cloud-subscription-model?utm_campaign=share_button_action_box&utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=share_petition

======
walterbell
Are there Gimp and Inkscape developers who will accept donations to improve
the usability of these open-source tools, specifically targeting customers who
want to migrate from Adobe CC?

